# Basketball Shoes



## mtfehr01 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am doing a research study for a marketing project and would like input from a variety of people so please take the time to take this short survey on basketball shoes. Information provided will be confidential. 

Follow this link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PX7CMJN


----------



## factmrreports (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi, I would like to recommend basketball shoes market, it can help you with your project. This report contains latest trends and statistics in basketball shoes. Basketball shoes are used by both amateurs and professionals. They are now in trend as brands do collaborations with basketball players is done on a large scale nowadays.


----------

